# JD 4055 sold for $93,000



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

A JD 4055 with only 213.1 hrs on speed-hour meter just sold at auction in Petersburg,Ne for $93,000 which is about twice what MSRP was when it was new. WOW


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow, someone has lost their mind......surely been in climate controlled building


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I saw the sale preview on AgWeb.....the tractor was near mint.....but holy smokes...that is unreal....at least two people wanted it terribly bad. The thing is that when you get home with your newly purchased tractor, it is still a 25+ year old tractor. But, it will last forever basically if maintained and can repaired by most competent mechanics.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

It is unreal what those mint 55's are bringing. There's a 4255 w/ 1800 hours in New York and they want 72,000, it's plenty nice.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Unbelievable. I'm having a hard time spending $85,000 on a tractor that's gonna get used 7 months of the year!

Almost as cranky as Ralph today....


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

If someone wanted it to use they could buy one that's rebuilt better than new for less than that. If it's going to sit it a shed, hopefully they get $93,000 worth of good conversation out of it.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

At that price I have a hard time seeing how they will ever got more than what they paid for it... some low hour tractors are good investments, but not at that price....

Anyone remember two years ago there was a real low hour White American at Wolgemuth Thanksgiving auction? They only got 30 some for it....

Neighbor was over 100 older collectable tractors, he is in his 80's and has been trying to sell some off...he is really struggling. The market just isn't there for them...


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

PaMike said:


> Neighbor was over 100 older collectable tractors, he is in his 80's and has been trying to sell some off...he is really struggling. The market just isn't there for them...


$7 corn goes a long ways to fixing that.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

stack /c said:


> Unbelievable. I'm having a hard time spending $85,000 on a tractor that's gonna get used 7 months of the year! ..
> Almost as cranky as Ralph today....


 amazing with green paint will do.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Evidently someone has more money than they have sense.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Tx Jim said:


> A JD 4055 with only 213.1 hrs on speed-hour meter just sold at auction in Petersburg,Ne for $93,000 which is about twice what MSRP was when it was new. WOW


Wonder if there looking to buy a couple of horses?


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I don't find it hard to believe I see JD 4020,3020,2520 and others selling for twice as much as they sold for new . I don't know where the money comes from but seems like guys have it and can pay for it. If I had only been born rich instead of good looking that's what I say!


----------

